# Bags are for girls



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

did a install on Kelly's MK3. I did the paint work on the wheels and roof a while back.
here are a list of all the components used and the the means it was done.
A lot of fittings-ptc
















1/4 inch line was used except for the compressors to tank, 3/8's was used there.








2 viair's 400c's








5 panel switch box








4 masontech manifolds








2 water traps








UA bags for the front on ultra lows








bagyard rears








framing for false floor and supports for all the components.
















5 gallon aluminum tank painted to match wheels and roof.
















pretty much the whole set-up before hard wired in to the car.








































rears installed
















40 amp relay used for each compressor 








fronts installed
















rear set up completely installed, most wires are hidden and tucked away. Everything is really easy to trace and diagnosis if need be.








blue suede and pink tank. :naughty: 
































Still need to install gauges and have the c-notch done. I also have her ordering leader lines for the front as well.







































[/quote]


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

oh snap! Looks damn good


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bada bing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

well done


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sweet ride!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

nice Drew, need to check out Kellys car now


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love it.


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

Awesome build, looking to go air on my porcelain mark 3 as well, i should be collecting parts over this winter.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Bags are for girls (dorbritz)*

looks sick Drew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I love it! Great job sir.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

looking good drew! i remember seeing this car last year. i dont know if i met her or not
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another texas car on funbags


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*

Clean job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

dope as ***


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

pure air line in the wheel housing is dangerous i guess ...


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

sick...get those leader lines stat.


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_bada bing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


fo sho! ishts lookin LEGIT!


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

awesome, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the quick connect on the front bag instead of a leader line kinda scares me.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Charmander)*

Thanks everybody, still have some tweaking to do.










_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_looking good drew! i remember seeing this car last year. i dont know if i met her or not

You met her boy friend at H2O, Jake.

_Quote, originally posted by *low_quattro* »_pure air line in the wheel housing is dangerous i guess ...

are you talking about the rear? It's at the very top of the strut tower in a pocket.

_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_awesome, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the quick connect on the front bag instead of a leader line kinda scares me. 

Like it was already stated, She is ordering them. The PTC fitting will still swivel enough in the mean time.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

no grommets in the rear towers for the airline?
other than the pink roof car looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

there are grommets there, its hard to see in the pic but you can see the black sleeve around it.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_looking good drew! i remember seeing this car last year. i dont know if i met her or not
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another texas *DUBBER WITH* funbags

Fixed IT








car looks great


_Modified by a2_cruiser at 10:26 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_looking good drew! i remember seeing this car last year. i dont know if i met her or not
*http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another texas car on & packin' funbags*


This is what it should look like.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

can we get pics of said funbags?


----------



## Jak. (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_can we get pics of said funbags?

nope. go find your own!








Edit: Also would like to thank Andrew at Open Road Tuning for hooking us up on the rear setup and Dorbritz for the install & paint work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Jak. at 11:19 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## VW06GTI (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Very clean install, looks like you took your time, and planned things out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I await tweaking


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jak.* »_
nope. go find your own!








Edit: Also would like to thank Andrew at Open Road Tuning for hooking us up on the rear setup and Dorbritz for the install & paint work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Jak. at 11:19 AM 10-13-2009_

Already got a pair. i just wanna see um all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Damn,**** looks fresh


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

very cool!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

nice work drew.


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (PaisleyRose)*

wouldnt expect anything less















no more "show drops" for this car


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_wouldnt expect anything less















no more "show drops" for this car









i said the same thing when matt told me








car looks beautiful though. i love it.


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

A great car, got even better!


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_wouldnt expect anything less















no more "show drops" for this car









Perfect canidate for air! No more cranking up the coils during trophy presentations.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks awesome! Texas made some solid progress in '09!


----------



## eurotuned88 (Jun 15, 2008)

very nice, how much to fly you out here and do this for me? jk, I wish.


----------



## Jak. (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (motocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motocaddy* »_
Perfect canidate for air! No more cranking up the coils during trophy presentations.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks awesome! Texas made some solid progress in '09! 

hahaha we can "show drop" with a button now. plus we had a 4 hr drive home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the ride from motel 6 to the show was hell though


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Jak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jak.* »_
hahaha we can "show drop" with a button now. plus we had a 4 hr drive home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the ride from motel 6 to the show was hell though

Oh we know. I drove back to SA on bottomed out fks.
Just sayin


----------



## Jak. (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

haha, fenders were sitting on the rear tires on the drive to the show
just sayin








will be game on this time though! maybe the houston guys will be kind enough to show up to their own show if DFW guys can drive 4 hours and SA guys can drive down too..


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome job Drew, and congrats Kelly! You were already cool, but you just got a little bit cooler in my book.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

I think i've seen a ghost, Krosral on tex


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

looks so sick


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

I hope this car is at stance of the union

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Hey Mikey! (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

very nice.
great work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_I hope this car is at stance of the union

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










it better be.









_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned88* »_very nice, how much to fly you out here and do this for me? jk, I wish.

anything is possible.


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Awesome, awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andydgaf (Mar 27, 2009)

should have put the water traps after the comps, before the tank.
where there are now will stop the water from going to the bags, but will keep moisture on the inside of the tank eventually rusting it from the inside out.
and idc what anyone says, the pink works on that car.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (andydgaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andydgaf* »_should have put the water traps after the comps, before the tank.
where there are now will stop the water from going to the bags, but will keep moisture on the inside of the tank eventually rusting it from the inside out.
and idc what anyone says, the pink works on that car.

I completely disagree with you and here is why.
1. Condensation occurs when hot air cools to cold air or very easily when different temps vary from inside the tank and outside the tank. When the compressor pumps hot air into the tank even through a water trap condensation will still occur once the air cools down inside the tank. Installing the water traps after the tank helps keep *MOST*,not all moisture out of the valves which is prone to failure due to seizing up. The only way to truly make the moisture from exiting the tank is to use a drier. 
2. If you look at all commercial or home use set-ups that run air tools, the water trap is after the tank. I do custom paint and this is how my set-up is run.
3. I personally think you should always empty a tank every few months if not more depending on your conditions to help _prevent_ rust. I have a home unit that is 30+ years old and that I drain every month and it is still running strong.
4. it's an aluminum tank in the car.








I know this point has been argued to death but this is my opinion.










_Modified by dorbritz at 7:03 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## Vicious-S (Feb 4, 2004)

this car sucks.
who let a woman own a car in the first place?


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Vicious-S)*









Um yeah, about that....
Solid work on the MK3 Mr Drew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And BIG ups to the owner for having one of the sickest MK3s I've seen!








We should have a GTG for all the Texas dubbers since there wont be another all euro car show for awhile! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







That way I get to see these other cars around Texas in person! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andydgaf (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

touche... also, i was half asleep when i typed that a forgot it was in a trunk... ive had like 5 bagged trucks comps mounted to the frame and always ran my traps before the tank cuz i was sucking cold air in, so there was moisture from the start.

also.. air break antifreeze is your friend.


_Modified by andydgaf at 11:26 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (andydgaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joecastro420* »_








Um yeah, about that....
Solid work on the MK3 Mr Drew! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And BIG ups to the owner for having one of the sickest MK3s I've seen!








We should have a GTG for all the Texas dubbers since there wont be another all euro car show for awhile! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







That way I get to see these other cars around Texas in person! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


 There is VAGabahn on nov. 15th in Ft. worth.
http://vagabahncarshow.com/node/4


_Quote, originally posted by *andydgaf* »_touche... also, i was half asleep when i typed that a forgot it was in a trunk... ive had like 5 bagged trucks comps mounted to the frame and always ran my traps before the tank cuz i was sucking cold air in, so there was moisture from the start.

also.. air break antifreeze is your friend.




not touche, just speaking my opinion.









we are in texas so no real need for that.


----------



## vr6.chick (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (Vicious-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vicious-S* »_this car sucks.
who let a woman own a car in the first place?

For real! Women belong in the kitchen, not in cars!


_Modified by vr6.chick at 9:29 AM 10-18-2009_


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_oh snap! Looks damn good 

yea it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (vr6.chick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6.chick* »_
For real! Women belong in the kitchen, not in cars!

_Modified by vr6.chick at 9:29 AM 10-18-2009_

You don't even know how to cook.


----------



## vr6.chick (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
You don't even know how to cook.









I can make a grilled cheese and that's all that matters


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmmmmmm melted cheese


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Kelly car looked killer this weekend!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

wait till we get that front lower this weekend.


----------

